# NEED HELP ON COLNAGO FRAME ID... THIS PLEASE HELP... all colnago experts welcome!



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

hey guys any naggo pros know what year and model this is? and also just wanna make sure its legit... thanks


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Looks like a "legit' late 80's or more likely 90's Colnago Pista to me. Nice one too.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybeck said:


> Looks like a "legit' late 80's or more likely 90's Colnago Pista to me. Nice one too.


i figured as much wondered if the colorway was for any specific person/team etc. :idea:


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I dont know what year but its a real nice bike


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

Have you choked on the price yet? Still nice, but lots of nice options over 2G for a steel track frame.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

yea price deterred me i was hoping to deal with him on the side.. oh well.. ended up getting quoted on a MASTER X light... probably going with a MASTER LIGHT/ SARONNI... anyone with master x lights wanna chime in on how it rides?


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*I have an Master X-Light*



thedips said:


> yea price deterred me i was hoping to deal with him on the side.. oh well.. ended up getting quoted on a MASTER X light... probably going with a MASTER LIGHT/ SARONNI... anyone with master x lights wanna chime in on how it rides?



I bought a Master X-Light in 2002. I bought it over a custom Mondonico. It rides great. For this day and age it weighs a ton, but it does not ride like a heavy bike. I find it to ride better than my carbon bike on descents and rough roads. The important thing for me was fit. I fit perfectly on a 59cm frame. It fits me like a glove. I saw a Saronni frame for sale at my LBS. It was gorgeous. I would buy another one if I had the money.


----------

